# Do i need to move my frag shelf?



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I built an egg crate frag shelf 48inches long and 6 inches wide, it runs the width of the tank about 12 inches from my Glo t5. Now I just ordered two 400 watt MH lamps, will i need to move the shelf down? my tank is 36inches deep.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Most likely you will (at least initially). Throwing that much PAR at them can result in bleaching. I'd move the shelf down and then gradually move it up as the corals get used to the light. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

drhank said:


> Most likely you will (at least initially). Throwing that much PAR at them can result in bleaching. I'd move the shelf down and then gradually move it up as the corals get used to the light. Better safe than sorry.


Thanks Hank, another question would be how far down should i begin? Should i start them at the substrate or maybe 6 inches off the bottom?


----------

